# Newbie with Tuning Questions



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

I recently bought a 2006 GTO with 47,000 miles. It has a aggressive cam (don't know the specs), Kooks long tube headers, Flowmaster exhaust, K&N CAI, 6sp, B&M short throw shifter, 18" stock rims,and I was told that it was recently tuned on a Dyno and produced 430 hp at the wheels. It is very fast and traction is an issue. My questions are: If the car has been tuned and I am pretty sure it would have to be tuned with the cam, should there be a plug for a sensor in the pipes just past the collector? Would a chip replacement have been required to perform a tune? I am asking so I will know what to expect going forward. I also live in Jacksonville, FL and wonder if anyone can recommend a reputable tuner in Daytona, Orlando, or somewhere closer.

Thanks,


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There is no chip. The computer uses flash memory. Does the car have cats?


----------



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for responding. No cats. I have large diameter tubes from the collectors on the headers with the O2 sensors. The pipes reduce where the cat would be and then run back to the flowmaster axle back exhaust and it's LOUD.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Post a thread in the region section where you are located and ask for tuner referrals. Do the same on LS1GTO.com


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sounds like the rear O2s are plugged off which would be normal with no cats. They are for monitoring if the cats are working so you don't need them.


----------

